

IFlowReader, Apple doesn’t owe you shit. Stop whining. - adamtal
http://moneymachinefactory.org/blog/iflowreader-apple-doesnt-owe-you-shit-stop-whining/

======
kalel120
I can't agree more! My biz model changed 5 times during the past 2 years. It's
the internet baby, quick to adapt or die!

